# New Char Broil Infuser..



## sam3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Been reading alot of cool things about this little toy. Decided to pull the plug and get one.

Will make a post after my first cook with it.













Charbroil Infuser.jpg



__ sam3
__ Oct 25, 2012


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 25, 2012)

What does it do?


----------



## sam3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> What does it do?


You can cook and smoke your food on a gas grill, gas side burner or over your charcoal.

http://live.charbroil.com/articles/the-new-char-broil-grill-top-infuser


----------

